# The History of American Audi Rallying Legend John Buffum



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Kris Hansen, a contributor over at Audiworld, has written a really informative piece on one of Audi's rallying legends, and the guy who waved the quattro flag stateside during Audi's rally glory days. The piece has a great summary on Mr. Buffum (did you know his co-driver was his wife, and eventually his ex-wife, but still his co-driver?). It's also got some good detail on Buffum's first rallying Quattro, a car which he just recently acquired.
More here...
http://www.audiworld.com/news/...gends/


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Great article!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

